# 20 and 5 gallon tanks



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Redid the puffer tank for easier cleaning








heres the puffer 








very neglected planted tank








just need to trim some plants and I'll have lots of crayfish food


----------



## Kribensis12 (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice, pic's are quite blurry though.


----------



## cocomania (Nov 16, 2007)

Great pics,especially the last one even though it looks like a jungle:wink:.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

The pics are bad cuz they were taken with a phone i'd like to see you do better lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

That puffer is in a 5 gallon tank?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

for now yes its only temporary


----------

